# WI takes another step towards crossbow inclusion



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

A link to the article:


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/outdoors/113148484.html


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a feeling this thread will turn rancid fast.................


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

rjs said:


> I have a feeling this thread will turn rancid fast.................


LOL...This happened Friday and it appears Rancid Crabtree the Always watchful, always vigilant Protecting, promoting and preserving the archery seer season, 24/7/365 *ONE* has taken the weekend off to drown his sorrows in Leinenkugel's!!:darkbeer:


----------



## xbow1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Tim50 said:


> LOL...This happened Friday and it appears Rancid Crabtree the Always watchful, always vigilant Protecting, promoting and preserving the archery seer season, 24/7/365 *ONE* has taken the weekend off to drown his sorrows in Leinenkugel's!!:darkbeer:


I was thinking the exact same thing. He would have been on here Friday evening or at least the first thing Saturday morning if things would have went his way at the meeting.

Now he's once again pretending to know something about the issue that no one else knows. 

A little birdie told him. How's that for someone with facts and documentation...a little birdie! :wink:


----------



## JJFJ88 (May 21, 2010)

they want all our deer shot anyway so let crossbows in. wisconsin dnr can kiss my a s s .


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Stupid, I agree.


----------

